# Software Update with Over the Air



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

I have not seen any reference to the update to my Genie 2 that I received yesterday. I find it interesting because it contains an







Over-The-Air (OTA) Antenna section


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Directv is testing an "LCC" (local channel connector) in a couple markets that will allow integration with an antenna. Similar to the old AM21 they used to offer, but much smaller.

The LCC documents explicitly say it isn't compatible with the HS17, but now that they've added this screen it seems likely that is no longer the case.

No idea when it will be officially released, it is probably at least a few months away if not longer.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes that's been known for some time now, and is thought to be in preparation for the release of the new "LCC" OTA dongle on the Genie 2. As the Genie 2 still is not compatible with the old AM21.

The problem is no one that has the LCC and a Genie 2 has posted to confirm this.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Las Vegas and Salt Lake were in the Public pilot test with price sheets handed out at stores to save $10 a month if you bring your own Locals via the LCC
BUT
No one has posted anything here that they tried it.
Hoping someone can post and hoping they also have a Genie 2 and it now works (Genie 2 is the latest model HS17 so I would think they would make it work someday).

I also see they have been adding guide data for all Locals and I do mean all Full Power which is a lot of sub channels for some markets.
They are not done yet, best guess is maybe 60%
Omaha and Lincoln Ne DMAs are still not done yet.


----------



## danny baker (Jan 30, 2018)

just got off chat with dtv , they gave me a case # and told me to go to my local ATT store and pick up my LLC. I have the hs17/100. i live in Tennessee, as soon as i get it i will post back.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I hate to break this to you.....They told me the same thing a couple months ago, you better call first. lol


----------



## danny baker (Jan 30, 2018)

it will much more fun going to the store .


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

** ATTACHED PROOF THIS IS REAL and in Full production for Customers now **
BUT
Only in some Markets.
It all depends on what the ordering system has flagged as approved for the DMA.
Best we can tell Salt Lake and Vegas are Live, not sure about others. 

Using the I am Edgecutter uplink chart (other site) for OTA you can get a fell for what Cities (DMAs) have full OTA guide data added recently but you are still just guessing if that City is live.
I was really hoping for a press release from CES on this from the AT&T 5G side of the business but guess not.

More info to come I am sure. Please post what you know if you can (Assuming some are on a solid NDA out there).
Photo attached.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes that's been known for some time now, and is thought to be in preparation for the release of the new "LCC" OTA dongle on the Genie 2. As the Genie 2 still is not compatible with the old AM21.
> 
> The problem is no one that has the LCC and a Genie 2 has posted to confirm this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


 I am using an AM-21 that is attach to my HR 54 . No problems.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

scottchez said:


> Las Vegas and Salt Lake were in the Public pilot test with price sheets handed out at stores to save $10 a month if you bring your own Locals via the LCC
> BUT
> No one has posted anything here that they tried it.
> Hoping someone can post and hoping they also have a Genie 2 and it now works (Genie 2 is the latest model HS17 so I would think they would make it work someday).
> ...


 And San Francisco.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Things to read while we wait for the Official Press Release. Maybe they are doing a slow release City by City with no announcement so they can train all the CSRs.
I know its not avl in Omaha or Lincoln Ne yet, they dont even have the OTA guide data updated yet.

Official Support Page
Local Channel Connector

Setup Page on ATT
https://www.att.com/esupport/articl...8/faq/how-do-i-set-up-local-channel-connector

What is it page
https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/directv/KM1268158/faq/what-is-local-channel-connector

Official Support Forum
DTV local channel connector


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

So I guess I missed something. If you get the LCC, you lose your locals via DIRECTV? Can you get the LCC w/o turning off your locals?

The reason I'm asking is that I have one local via DIRECTV that I can't get via a roof-top antenna. So I would lose that channel with an LCC.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Spread Sheet to check for your OTA updates. It seems to update once a week or so on most Wednesdays.
The guys that run this site and gather the data are amazing, so much detail and on time attention, big thank you.
It in the first post and it update a lot (check the date on the first post).

Transponder Maps: Domestic, Mexico, Latin ~ Data 01/09/2019


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

NO one knows the answer yet, not released to the public. Targeting new customers only right now in some cities.
Best guess is limited supply for now, at some point you can order it for ~$50 (guess) AND keep locals via SAT so you still get ON Demand and remote view.



trh said:


> So I guess I missed something. If you get the LCC, you lose your locals via DIRECTV? Can you get the LCC w/o turning off your locals?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I have one local via DIRECTV that I can't get via a roof-top antenna. So I would lose that channel with an LCC.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

scottchez said:


> ** ATTACHED PROOF THIS IS REAL and in Full production for Customers now **
> BUT
> Only in some Markets.
> It all depends on what the ordering system has flagged as approved for the DMA.
> ...


 FYI from Cnet report no one is showing off 5g technology. That may happen in a few months when the telephone companies have their conferences.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> I am using an AM-21 that is attach to my HR 54 . No problems.


You don't have a Genie 2


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

compnurd said:


> You don't have a Genie 2


 OH, what would be the advantage to have a Genie 2?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wanted to show my HR 54 info.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> OH, what would be the advantage to have a Genie 2?


Varies.

But the issue has been the AM21 doesn't/ won't work with the Genie 2. And while the DIRECTV website says the LCC doesn't work with the Genie 2, it appears the latest update will allow the LCC to work on the Genie 2.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dod1450 said:


> OH, what would be the advantage to have a Genie 2?


That's a subject in itself, and you'll have to judge whether the Genie 2 really has advantages over the current Genie in your situation.

If you don't mind reading through the numerous threads on the topic, then just do a YT search on it.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

trh said:


> So I guess I missed something. If you get the LCC, you lose your locals via DIRECTV? Can you get the LCC w/o turning off your locals?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I have one local via DIRECTV that I can't get via a roof-top antenna. So I would lose that channel with an LCC.


No, you do not lose your locals via DIRECTV, this is just actually backup for loss of signal due to weather or loss due to contract with local stations
and just more or less replaces the AM21.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

trh said:


> Varies.
> 
> But the issue has been the AM21 doesn't/ won't work with the Genie 2. And while the DIRECTV website says the LCC doesn't work with the Genie 2, it appears the latest update will allow the LCC to work on the Genie 2.


The LCC works with the HR44 AND HR54 per directv article.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

The article is out dated, it was written before the Summary screen updated to show if you have an OTA tuner.
The thing we need to know now is can someone plug one in , and does it work?
Other wise we all wait for them to update the article or support page what ever its called.
I dont think they would have a developer spend time coding that screen in the other post if it was not coming, just dont know if the drivers are there yet as they dont tell the public what is in their release.

I REALL NEED TO KNOW, about to sign up and I can go HR54 where we know it works but smaller hard drive and I really want a HR17,
I must have OTA.
Prices increases on Jan 19th and the promos all say they expire as I assume new customer pricing will go up then.

If any one is testing the LCC can you please PM me some kind of hint or wink on the HS17, I promise not to say anything on if the LCC will soon work.
I have tested before on NDAs, so I know you have to be careful.
Member since 2003 so I know how to be quiet on news like this.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

cmoss5 said:


> No, you do not lose your locals via DIRECTV, this is just actually backup for loss of signal due to weather or loss due to contract with local stations
> and just more or less replaces the AM21.


Did you see the advertisement attached to post #8 in this thread? Says you can save $10/mo by using the LCC and subscribing to a package with no locals.

Just wondering if you HAVE to subscribe to no locals to get the LCC.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just saw the program guide for OTA, DMA San Francisco Area. About 85% of the "regular schedule" message has been converted to the actual viewing video schedule. This happen sometime after 3 PM PST. I did observed some of my favorite OTA channels were not in my Custom setting. So I just put them back in.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dod1450 said:


> Just saw the program guide for OTA, DMA San Francisco Area. About 85% of the "regular schedule" message has been converted to the actual viewing video schedule. This happen sometime after 3 PM PST. I did observed some of my favorite OTA channels were not in my Custom setting. So I just put them back in.


Thanks for the notification ....

I'd almost given up hope on this ever being resolved.

Seems DIRECTV ("finally") fixed virtually all guide problems here in the LA market, where after initially including the proper program guide descriptions for many of the newest channels they recently added to the OTA database.

Many of them suddenly lost the descriptions about a couple of weeks later and merely displayed continuous time blocks of "Regular Schedule" for over a month now.

They're all back now except for one subchannel, "Justice Network" (KMEX 34-4) the guide info. did not return and still reads "Regular Schedule."

Still got some other strange and annoying OTA guide errors, but glad to have the missing guide program descriptions back ...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> Thanks for the notification ....
> 
> They're all back now except for one subchannel, "Justice Network" (KMEX 34-4) the guide info. did not return and still reads "Regular Schedule."
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


 Justice Network took a while. It is in my guide here. Give it time.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

scottchez said:


> I REALL NEED TO KNOW, about to sign up and I can go HR54 where we know it works but smaller hard drive and I really want a HR17,
> I must have OTA.
> Prices increases on Jan 19th and the promos all say they expire as I assume new customer pricing will go up then.


Continuing to ask is not going to help. If you have to decide by Jan 19th and you must have OTA you have no choice but the HR54, because it supports OTA today with the AM21 and the HS17 does not support OTA. Even if the new screen indicates the LCC now works with HS17, you cannot get one and no one knows how many months it may be before you can. Even if you convince a CSR to tell you they've ordered one, you will end up with the order canceled, or get a power cord, because you do not live in one of the test markets.

I don't know how many times we have to keep telling you this. If you are hoping someone who works for Directv will read this and take pity on you, this forum is not associated with Directv and they don't monitor it. Your pleas will go unheard.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you for everyones help, I got my answer from others and a PM
I decided to wait it out and pay the price increase like everyone else.
Was just trying to save money on price increases.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scottchez said:


> You only told me once, and I dont believe you to be an official source.
> The more people my question is presented to the better chance I will get more information.
> That is how these forums work, you know this.


Do you live in 1 of the 2 test markets previously listed in a post earlier in this thread ?
If the answer is NO, you can not get it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Do you live in 1 of the 2 test markets previously listed in a post earlier in this thread ?
> If the answer is NO, you can not get it.


Just to note;

He wasn't trying to aquire the LCC adapter early, but was seeking confirmation that the LCC would work with the HS-17 (Genie 2) as the recent FW update to the HS-17 now suggest as a new OTA category entry under the system info. screen.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Just to note;
> 
> He wasn't trying to aquire the LCC adapter early, but was seeking confirmation that the LCC would work with the HS-17 (Genie 2) as the recent FW update to the HS-17 now suggest as a new OTA category entry under the system info. screen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


I seriously doubt that it will work until his area is eligible for it and it will probably have to be activated and thus changing his programming package.
It does appear that it will work with the HS17 since the software is set up for it now. I would think it would be a huge error to put the software in and the HS17 not be able to handle it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I seriously doubt that it will work until his area is eligible for it and it will probably have to be activated and thus changing his programming package.
> It does appear that it will work with the HS17 since the software is set up for it now. *I would think it would be a huge error to put the software in and the HS17 not be able to handle it.*


After suffering thru yet another wacky GUI I would not be surprised if they did that.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> I seriously doubt that it will work until his area is eligible for it and it will probably have to be activated and thus changing his programming package.
> It does appear that it will work with the HS17 since the software is set up for it now. I would think it would be a huge error to put the software in and the HS17 not be able to handle it.


Why do you think it would have to be 'activated'? The AM21 never required that. If you want a discount for dropping your satellite locals and using OTA instead, then yeah obviously that would require Directv making changes to your packages. But if you want to use the LCC to get access to additional OTA channels, or as a backup for rain fade or something, I'm willing to bet it will be plug and play like the AM21.

We just have to wait for it to come out, which IMHO isn't likely to happen until the updates to the OTA database (~ 1/3 done so far) are complete.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> Why do you think it would have to be 'activated'? The AM21 never required that. If you want a discount for dropping your satellite locals and using OTA instead, then yeah obviously that would require Directv making changes to your packages. But if you want to use the LCC to get access to additional OTA channels, or as a backup for rain fade or something, I'm willing to bet it will be plug and play like the AM21.
> 
> We just have to wait for it to come out, which IMHO isn't likely to happen until the updates to the OTA database (~ 1/3 done so far) are complete.


If they are changing how they bill you because you have one, they certainly must have control of who pays for locals and who does not.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> If they are changing how they bill you because you have one, they certainly must have control of who pays for locals and who does not.


What I'm saying is that you won't HAVE to drop locals when you use the LCC. It sounds like that will be an option, but they aren't going to require it because some people can't pick up all their locals OTA but might want the LCC to get subchannels from the ones they do.

If you plug it in without talking to them, you get the OTA locals added to the guide and pay the same amount. No activation required, just like the AM21 today.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> What I'm saying is that you won't HAVE to drop locals when you use the LCC. It sounds like that will be an option, but they aren't going to require it because some people can't pick up all their locals OTA but might want the LCC to get subchannels from the ones they do.
> 
> If you plug it in without talking to them, you get the OTA locals added to the guide and pay the same amount. No activation required, just like the AM21 today.


Do you pay a monthly fee for an AM21?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Do you pay a monthly fee for an AM21?
> 
> Rich


No, it was purchased outright (owned) for $50 and no fees. I would guess the LCC would be the same story, but we won't know until it arrives.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I was so close yet so far away from getting an LCC today. I went to the DirecTV chat and the rep said I would get the LCC for free in 3-5 business days he just needed to confirm my mailing address. Several minutes later he said he was having some slight issues and gave me a number to call along with pin number. However on the phone call I was shot down because I was not eligible to get the LCC. The phone rep couldn't elaborate any further on why I wasn't however but recommended that I should "go to Walmart and get one there." I'm like "Walmart doesn't sell the LCC." She just goes "but they sell TV antennas which is the same thing." I felt pretty insulted by this to be honest and wished at that point to have asked for her manager but instead ended the phone call.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> No, it was purchased outright (owned) for $50 and no fees. I would guess the LCC would be the same story, but we won't know until it arrives.


I'm shocked. Didn't think D* would miss a chance to charge monthly for that.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

AngryManMLS said:


> I was so close yet so far away from getting an LCC today. I went to the DirecTV chat and the rep said I would get the LCC for free in 3-5 business days he just needed to confirm my mailing address. Several minutes later he said he was having some slight issues and gave me a number to call along with pin number. However on the phone call I was shot down because I was not eligible to get the LCC. The phone rep couldn't elaborate any further on why I wasn't however but recommended that I should "go to Walmart and get one there." I'm like "Walmart doesn't sell the LCC." She just goes "but they sell TV antennas which is the same thing." I felt pretty insulted by this to be honest and wished at that point to have asked for her manager but instead ended the phone call.


You weren't any closer than anyone else who has tried to order the LCC, been in a DMA where it isn't being tested, and told they were getting it and then didn't. Seriously, you could probably try to order to a Hopper 3 and find a CSR who tells you you'll get one.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

slice1900 said:


> No, it was purchased outright (owned) for $50 and no fees. I would guess the LCC would be the same story, but we won't know until it arrives.


Yes there is no fee for the AM-21 connection. The only problem Directv NO longer (stop making them) have them available for customers. I do see some on ebay.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> Yes there is no fee for the AM-21 connection. The only problem Directv NO longer (stop making them) have them available for customers. I do see some on ebay.


Hard to believe. I thought they had a charge for every piece of equipment. Seems almost honorable.

Rich


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> Yes there is no fee for the AM-21 connection. The only problem Directv NO longer (stop making them) have them available for customers. I do see some on ebay.


I own an AM21 and had for several years now...the LCC will be better than the AM21, I believe and will probably cost us $50 for this item when is available nation wide in the near future since a couple of areas have it now and can you imagine 30,000 or 50,000 orders at one time being put into DIRECTV...I suppose they will have to have a lot of them in stock before they can start sending them out to us. Chat online on my Directv 
rep and put my name on future ship/mail list for the LCC?? We know how that goes...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I doubt there will be a big burst of orders about the LCC unless Directv goes out of their way to promote them to customers the moment they launch. They practically kept the AM21 a secret, even most installers didn't know what it was. I doubt the LCC will be any different, at least not until they send mailers out to 20 million customers offering them a discount if they get it and drop their locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> I'm shocked. Didn't think D* would miss a chance to charge monthly for that.


Please don't give AT&T any ideas. 

Unfortunately there are costs involved to provide the EPG listing for not only the main channels but the subchannels in each market. The test markets are allowing customers to subscribe to packages without locals for $10 less per month. The fees being charged by broadcasters must be hitting DIRECTV hard to be able to give up part of their income. It only makes sense if DIRECTV is paying local stations more than $10 per month in fees. (The investment DIRECTV made in spotbeam satellites and uplink centers won't be refunded if DIRECTV ends locals - and the fixed cost of receiving, backhauling and uplinking the channels remains the same whether there is one customer in each market subscribing to locals via satellite or 100 million per market. Only the fees passed through to broadcast stations would increase or decrease based on the number of paying subscribers.)


----------



## danny baker (Jan 30, 2018)

called today LLC should be here tomorrow, when i get will post pic. btw no charge. normal price $19.95.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I got that OTA update on my HR-44.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

danny baker said:


> called today LLC should be here tomorrow, when i get will post pic. btw no charge. normal price $19.95.


Ok, keep us posted ... good luck ...

Don't be surprised if what arrives isn't as promised ..

Since AFAIK, you'll be the first of those that post on these forums to have managed to get an LCC outside the test markets ...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

You should do one of those First Look Write ups, put it in a MS word or PDF doc and post it, since your the first, you will be famous, 
plus you will get a dozen Thank You's from me and others.



danny baker said:


> called today LLC should be here tomorrow, when i get will post pic. btw no charge. normal price $19.95.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

With Dish your get $12 for going with their OTA USB Adapter and no locals plus you have to pay full price for the USB Tuner on your own.
Directv is giving you $10 off so wonder if they are pocketing the $2 or applying it to the cost of the USB Tuner they give you.
My Cable Co insider says Locals cost them $14 a month but that is for all the locals and sub channels.
Bet they still make some profit somehow buying in bulk. Main thing is gives them bargaining power as now when they turn off locals there is an other option which is the USB OTA TUNER.



James Long said:


> Please don't give AT&T any ideas.
> 
> Unfortunately there are costs involved to provide the EPG listing for not only the main channels but the subchannels in each market. The test markets are allowing customers to subscribe to packages without locals for $10 less per month. The fees being charged by broadcasters must be hitting DIRECTV hard to be able to give up part of their income. It only makes sense if DIRECTV is paying local stations more than $10 per month in fees. (The investment DIRECTV made in spotbeam satellites and uplink centers won't be refunded if DIRECTV ends locals - and the fixed cost of receiving, backhauling and uplinking the channels remains the same whether there is one customer in each market subscribing to locals via satellite or 100 million per market. Only the fees passed through to broadcast stations would increase or decrease based on the number of paying subscribers.)


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Isn't the LCC really an Hauppauge device?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AngryManMLS said:


> Isn't the LCC really an Hauppauge device?


most likely, but lets wait for @danny baker report


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

If it is like the Other guys solution yes it is Hauppauge BUT they change the DEVICE Code and Name to some thing ATT or Directv so ONLY their product will work and only they can sell it.
Hopefully Directv is not that greedy and they let us by them direct as I think competition will bring the price down if many can sell it , even Hauppauge.



AngryManMLS said:


> Isn't the LCC really an Hauppauge device?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

For those who are thinking about stopping your local channels from satellite to OTA. Just wanted to let you know if you are using Directv applications on your phone. The local OTA channels are not visible from your DVR at your home.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

danny baker said:


> called today LLC should be here tomorrow, when i get will post pic. btw no charge. normal price $19.95.


 I would suggest that you log into your account to see the order status. If not give them a call to confirm.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scottchez said:


> With Dish your get $12 for going with their OTA USB Adapter and no locals plus you have to pay full price for the USB Tuner on your own.
> Directv is giving you $10 off so wonder if they are pocketing the $2 or applying it to the cost of the USB Tuner they give you.
> My Cable Co insider says Locals cost them $14 a month but that is for all the locals and sub channels.
> Bet they still make some profit somehow buying in bulk. Main thing is gives them bargaining power as now when they turn off locals there is an other option which is the USB OTA TUNER.


The costs charged by broadcasters is not the same in every market. DISH and DIRECTV have set a price point which (for now) does not vary by market. If the costs go up in the larger markets they could introduce a variable charge (similar to DIRECTV's RSN fee).

Offering OTA tuners will affect negotiations. Not delivering locals to every customer in the market reduces the amount of money the stations are getting. The station's costs do not go down when viewers switch from satellite delivery to OTA. And while a local station is never charged for carriage via satellite, they have set their budgets assuming that they will get paid extra for satellite and cable subscribers (whether those subscribers are viewers or not). We could see situations where a local station demands payment for ALL subscribers in their market, whether the subscriber receives local channels via satellite or not.

It is a messy situation. It started out as "community access television" services where many people shared an antenna and they paid a local company for the infrastructure to deliver that antenna signal to their homes. The local stations got upset that the CATV companies were making money (regardless how little) by delivering their signal. What really hurt the local stations was when CATV started delivering alternate programming - out of market superstations, movie channels and eventually other channels that competed with local broadcasters. That is where their demand to be paid and protect the affiliation agreements the local station paid for hit the courts - and the courts ruled in favor of the local stations. Since then paying a fee to a local station has grown from a token payment to a major cost for cable/satellite. And the stations have become accustomed to receiving the payments.

Cable companies do not have the option of not providing local channels. They can refuse to pay and carry an individual station's channels, but they cannot offer a package without locals. So for cable it is already an all or nothing situation. If they decide the local CBS/NBC/ABC/Fox affiliate is charging too much they can decide to drop the station completely. They cannot offer their subscribers the option to use their own antennas for locals.

The stations being hurt by this messy situation are the non-commercial and less popular commercial stations that have chosen "must carry". They are not paid by cable or satellite for the rebroadcast of their signals. None of that $10/$12/$14 charge goes to these stations. When a satellite customer decides that paying for locals costs too much and drops locals ALL local channels are removed from that customer's satellite delivery. Including those not easily receivable OTA. The law does not allow satellite companies to continue to deliver the "must carry" stations and allow individual customers to opt out of the "consent to carry" stations charging the big bucks. The law also does not allow individual customers to opt out of paying for one local affiliate while still receiving another via satellite.

A messy situation indeed!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It also didn't help that for much of the 90s before LIL service was a thing, many cable companies ran anti-satellite ads bragging how they had locals and satellite didn't, or mocking how people with satellite needed an antenna to get "snowy pictures" on their locals. Which gave local stations a motive to demand money when the retrans laws were being drafted, since cable companies were using their carriage as a competitive advantage.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> It also didn't help that for much of the 90s before LIL service was a thing, many cable companies ran anti-satellite ads bragging how they had locals and satellite didn't, or mocking how people with satellite needed an antenna to get "snowy pictures" on their locals. Which gave local stations a motive to demand money when the retrans laws were being drafted, since cable companies were using their carriage as a competitive advantage.


True. Cable did demonstrate that they were making profit specifically off of the retransmission of local channels. And satellite did their part by attempting to deliver the national networks via distants instead of local stations. Once the courts ruled that retransmission without permission was a copyright violation a solution needed to be found to allow cable and satellite retransmissions to continue.

The laws written to allow retransmission were (and remain) imperfect. I wish they would have written in statutory rates for local rebroadcasts as well as for distants but they didn't. I believe those supporting the original laws did not foresee retransmission fees becoming such a large part of the industry. And now that the rates are here it is difficult to reverse the mistakes of decades ago.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Best write up on the Local and OTA mess I have seen in a long time. This is a must read post. I forgot all about the history part.



James Long said:


> T
> The stations being hurt by this messy situation are the non-commercial and less popular commercial stations that have chosen "must carry". They are not paid by cable or satellite for the rebroadcast of their signals. None of that $10/$12/$14 charge
> 
> Including those not easily receivable OTA. The law does not allow satellite companies to continue to deliver the "must carry" stations and allow individual customers to opt out of the "consent to carry" stations charging the big bucks. The law also does not allow individual customers to opt out of paying for one local affiliate while still receiving another via satellite.
> ...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dod1450 said:


> For those who are thinking about stopping your local channels from satellite to OTA. Just wanted to let you know if you are using Directv applications on your phone. The local OTA channels are not visible from your DVR at your home.


Well considering that probably a fraction of 1% of Directv subscribers have an AM21 connected to their Genie it is easy to understand why this was not a priority for them with the app. Once they introduce the LCC, and presumably start promoting it as a way to save money, they'll know (or be loudly told) they need to add OTA channel viewing to the app.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

What happened? Did you really get it or was it some kind of cable and the CSR was mistaken like the others?



danny baker said:


> called today LLC should be here tomorrow, when i get will post pic. btw no charge. normal price $19.95.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

I got the update on my Genie 2 but where will this appear??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

stsrep said:


> I got the update on my Genie 2 but where will this appear??


check "New GUI" thread ...


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

stsrep said:


> I got the update on my Genie 2 but where will this appear??


Settings - info & Test - Genie Info - Scroll down until you reach the Over-The-Air (OTA) Antenna section.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Settings - info & Test - Genie Info - Scroll down until you reach the Over-The-Air (OTA) Antenna section.


Thanks much.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

scottchez said:


> What happened? Did you really get it or was it some kind of cable and the CSR was mistaken like the others?


+1

I've been anxiously awaiting to hear from danny myself to see if he somehow lucked-out and managed to slip through the system and actually get his hands on an LCC.

Still waiting ...

Jeopardy theme music playing ... 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> +1
> 
> I've been anxiously awaiting to hear from danny myself to see if he somehow lucked-out and managed to slip through the system and actually get his hands on an LCC.
> 
> ...


One thing about DIRECTV's ordering system: Even if a CSR doesn't know what they can or can't do, the computer system usually has it correct with what they ship.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> One thing about DIRECTV's ordering system: Even if a CSR doesn't know what they can or can't do, the computer system usually has it correct with what they ship.


Intelligent computers...wish I could say that about...

Rich


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

dod1450 said:


> I am using an AM-21 that is attach to my HR 54 . No problems.


Same here. So will this new guide feature be supported by the AM-21? I see all my locals subchannels now...I had previously given up hope! But all they're saying for data is "Regular programming."


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They reintroduced scanning to the HR44 and HR54 with one of the latest updates. As for guide data, they're in the process of expanding it on a market by market basis with a cluster of new markets getting the expansion every month or so.

The latest list that got the expansion can be found in this post:
Transponder Maps: Domestic, Mexico, Latin ~ Data 01/09/2019 - Page 90


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

danny baker said:


> called today LLC should be here tomorrow, when i get will post pic. btw no charge. normal price $19.95.


Uh huh. And you're located WHERE? If you're not located in one of their two test markets, ain't gonna happen, no matter what the clueless agent told ya. It would be wonderful to be proved wrong ..


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

makaiguy said:


> Uh huh. And you're located WHERE? If you're not located in one of their two test markets, ain't gonna happen, no matter what the clueless agent told ya. It would be wonderful to be proved wrong ..


Well the fact we haven't heard back from him means he's been added to the list of people who called in for the LCC, got an overly helpful CSR who tried to force the system to order something it can't, and promised him he'd get something by the next day and got his hopes up. Most likely he either got an order cancellation notice in email or they sent him a power cord


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

makaiguy said:


> Uh huh. And you're located WHERE? If you're not located in one of their two test markets, ain't gonna happen, no matter what the clueless agent told ya. It would be wonderful to be proved wrong ..


 Where are the test area? I think Salt Lake (KSL) NBC. But I don't know the second and why? I am happy with my AM-21.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dod1450 said:


> Where are the test area? I think Salt Lake (KSL) NBC. But I don't know the second and why? I am happy with my AM-21.


LV, Nevada is the other market ...

And I don't know why ...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Got the update today on the HR-44 500, Fresno CA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soccernut said:


> Got the update today on the HR-44 500, Fresno CA.


does it have new version number ? from Sysinfo screen


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

P Smith said:


> does it have new version number ? from Sysinfo screen


Yes and from the info shows something about over the air connection which an AM21 box is required.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

P Smith said:


> does it have new version number ? from Sysinfo screen


0x114b


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like no one has been about to get and post pictures of a working LCC, dont people get mad when they driver to the ATT store to pick up their order and all they got was a cable, would think they would at least post that to make fun of the CSRs 
Everyone else must be under a super strong NDA.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

scottchez said:


> Looks like no one has been about to get and post pictures of a working LCC, dont people get mad when they driver to the ATT store to pick up their order and all they got was a cable, would think they would at least post that to make fun of the CSRs
> Everyone else must be under a super strong NDA.


Nobody is trying to order the LCC except a few people on dbstalk who won't listen to us when we tell them they can't. The average customer has never heard of it, and never heard of the AM21 either, so there aren't a lot of disappointed people leaving the AT&T stores without an LCC.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> Nobody is trying to order the LCC except a few people on dbstalk who won't listen to us when we tell them they can't.


Some people are like puppies. First you have to show them the stick before you can throw it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My dog liked to sit there and look at me as if I was crazy when I threw a stick. As if "you threw it ... if you want it back go get it yourself". But I digress ...


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I see someone is trying to unload Ten of the AM-21 the old does not work with HS17 . Yes 10 of them on that bid site real cheap.
The AM-21 is the old no longer supported USB Tuner, the ones with the bad multi path signal issue chip.

Writing is on the wall, AM21 dont want. New LCC is the thing to get now once avl.

I remember selling mine for over a $100 years ago, things change.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have three AM-21 that had no issues with multi paths. Right now I am only using one since the 4k upgrade client. As far as the AM-21 not being supported. I think Directv never trained their technicians on what it looks like and it does. I have had many technicial come to my house over the years and that was the first time that they had ever seen an AM-21


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

*AM21 now picks up Canadian channel*

I'm in SE Michigan and I just did a rescan with my AM21. I was pleasantly surprised to see CBET channel 9 in Windsor is now available. No program data - the guide is just showing regular schedule right now. Any chance the guide will get the correct data?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm guessing you have a HR44 or a HR54, that's because one of the recent firmware updates reintroduced scanning support to those Genie models. If you're close enough to the border, you probably also get the Windsor repeater for TV Ontario on 32-1, and possibly the Windsor repeater for CTV2 on 26-1, although that's a LP directional signal that drops off sharply at the border.

Don't hold you breath on getting guide data though, the OTA database expansion already hit a few northern border markets, including Detroit, and they didn't include any Canadian stations as part of it. While markets like Buffalo and Seattle that could pick up Canadian stations from Toronto and Vancouver with TMS_IDs not affected by that 65535 limit never had Canadian stations added. The Canadian digital transition was very different, only the major cities had a transitional period with digital simulcasts and smaller cities like Windsor just flashcut to digital in 2011.



dod1450 said:


> I have three AM-21 that had no issues with multi paths.


Unless you live in a city like NYC where signals bouncing off of the skyscrapers created a ghosting effect in the more cavernous parts of Manhattan during the analog era, you likely don't even have a situation where multipath issues would occur locally anyway. The newer generation tuner chipset in the LCC would only help cases where people have a multipath affected station that their TV picks up reliably, but the AM21 has frequent breakup.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

I got the new 0x114b software this week on my HR-54 and quickly reset my AM-21. Sure enough, the OTA scanning had been enabled and over 40 new sub-channels popped in (2 DMA's). Although their listings said "regular schedule" I know that will be fixed when the Miami DMA is upgraded in the OTA database.

However, the one thing DTV has yet to fix in these OTA updates, after several years of ignoring it, is the network logo for the CBS OTA affiliates. Instead of the CBS logo in the Guide info page it keeps showing the "VIDEO ROLA" logo (the Spanish-language music video channel on Ch. 415). Both the Miami CBS and the West Palm Beach CBS are identified with the "Video Rola" logo. I'm assuming this is the case all over the country with all the CBS OTA stations, correct ?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah long story short, CBS had logoId 19, Videorola came along, and someone at DirecTV incorrectly gave it that logoId, but instead of reverting the change, they gave CBS a new logoId but never changed it for the OTA channels.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

KyL416 said:


> Yeah long story short, CBS had logoId 19, Videorola came along, and someone at DirecTV incorrectly gave it that logoId, but instead of reverting the change, they gave CBS a new logoId but never changed it for the OTA channels.


Thanks, I had no idea. So, 64K question, how do we get DTV to fix this ?

The Video Rola logo is a hot mess, large and quite ugly. Can't even read what it says.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BigRedFan said:


> Thanks, I had no idea. So, 64K question, how do we get DTV to fix this ?
> 
> The Video Rola logo is a hot mess, large and quite ugly. Can't even read what it says.


Boy I'll say it's the "64K question" ...

And good luck to anyone who can get results and please share here how you did it ...

Whew ... the general clueless-ness of the DIRECTV CSRs is bad enough (especially the off-shore ones). But try explaining anything about the OTA guide or database.

Then it's ... well ... you may as well be speaking in ancient Akkadian for all it matters now ...

For instance twice I've gone through the torturous process of trying explain the problem of wrong OTA guide information for some channels in the LA market.

No results, they just can't seem to grasp the concept of what OTA terrestrial DTV really is or how it relates to the DIRECTV receivers ...

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

The *TPN_Map Domestic* This Excel presents all US Directv Channels and TPN's: National (_50-States_ or wide/National beams) and Local (_Local-Into-Local _or narrow/Spot beams).

Is incorrect for OTA KTLN line 4208 - 4210 Base on this report .

> KTLN VC 68.1 RF 42 is now channel sharing with KAXT VC 1 RF 42 (Which
> also has KTLN programming, the same as VC 68.1). Note the different
> transmitter location.
>
> KTLN does not have any sub channels and there are three program listings
> sites that show it disappearing. The Transmitter has yet to read the memo.
>
> It's a long and sad story of a bitter fight between the Majority Owner
> that on October 17, 2017 sold the station including KTLN to Weigel
> Broadcasting. The FCC has approved the sale but lawsuits have been won
> by the minority owners, at least $750K so far. Weigel Broadcasting has
> apparently triggered the escape clause and now is in the process of
> putting ME.tv up on KBCW VC 44.3 RF 45. That started BEFORE Christmas..


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dod1450 said:


> The *TPN_Map Domestic* This Excel presents all US Directv Channels and TPN's: National (_50-States_ or wide/National beams) and Local (_Local-Into-Local _or narrow/Spot beams).
> 
> Is incorrect for OTA KTLN line 4208 - 4210 Base on this report .
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that it is not necessarily an inaccuracy in the Excel spreadsheet, but in the DIRECTV OTA database itself.

As the TPN map only shows what DIRECTV is spooling out in the datastrems from the satellites.

The good thing about is that even if the OTA channel list is incorrect due to a recent repack movement. Re-running the setup on the AM21 (And I suppose the new LCC does the same) usually finds where a channel moved to and will adjust the guide mapping accordingly.

This is a big advantage over say my OTA Tivo, where TiVo/Rovi is usually behind any repack movements (in this market at least) and all you can do is submit an online report or call in, and then it's a case of "hurry up and wait" for them to correct the guide on their end.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> Keep in mind that it is not necessarily an inaccuracy in the Excel spreadsheet, but in the DIRECTV OTA database itself.
> 
> As the TPN map only shows what DIRECTV is spooling out in the datastrems from the satellites.
> 
> ...


 KTLN sub channel 2- 4 are not visible on two tv's that have access to the OTA antenna on the roof passing any Directv boxes. The sub channels just do NOT exist, not broadcasting from the transmitter. Has nothing to do with repacking, but legal problems.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Boy I'll say it's the "64K question" ...
> 
> And good luck to anyone who can get results and please share here how you did it ...
> 
> ...


Wondering if the way these logo and channel guide errors will be fixed much quicker is once the LCC is widely distributed and the new streaming box starts replacing the DTV satellite subscriptions with the LCC OTA channel inserts. The errors should become quite obvious to the DTV engineers monitoring their new baby in their homes, don't you think ? Especially in LA when they see KCBS-TV's logo show up as Video Rola and not CBS.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Will this new LCC even work on that new streaming box, thought that was just for Directv Now. The Streaming LCC was just for Directv via Sat and the GENIEs.
I am confused, is it for both?
Ideas?


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

scottchez said:


> Will this new LCC even work on that new streaming box, thought that was just for Directv Now. The Streaming LCC was just for Directv via Sat and the GENIEs.
> I am confused, is it for both?
> Ideas?


I could be wrong but I thought the LCC would work on the new streaming box. The idea being that DTV would give subscribers a local channel monthly discount if they did not subscribe to local channels, just like DISH is doing now. The LCC is how these customers would get their local channels outside their DTV subscription.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

There is no information to suggest the LCC will work with the streaming box. The streaming boxes are all clients, and Directv has never supported connecting anything to the USB port of the client. Not saying that can't change - it would make sense to support OTA with the streaming version for the same (money saving for both Directv and the customer) reasons, but I wouldn't assume it will happen. There would be some limitations they can't overcome, like an inability to record what you get from the LCC since they're relying on cloud DVR.

The IP version might just have more subchannels - they won't have the satellite spotbeam limitations that prevented them from having all the subchannels. Some would still be missing if they can't be picked up OTA from their LRFs, but you could get all the subchannels for the channels you get on satellite at least. A lot remains to be seen regarding this new IP version of Directv.

Neither would I assume that the release of the LCC will mean any improvement in fixing guide / logo errors. The latest Genie firmware drops the logos altogether, so that might be their 'solution' to logo problems. The speed of guide updates is mostly beyond Directv's control, they provide what their guide data service gives them. The only changes they make are for subchannels with a TMS_ID > 65535, where they have to do a remapping which they seem to screw up here and there.

One can always hope that these things will happen, but I wouldn't expect them. They supported the AM21 for years and never addressed this stuff, the only reason they would start doing so with the LCC is would be if is vastly popular - and AT&T provides the CSRs with a script for taking down complaints for guide data issues that directs them to the appropriate people.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> There is no information to suggest the LCC will work with the streaming box. The streaming boxes are all clients, and Directv has never supported connecting anything to the USB port of the client. Not saying that can't change - it would make sense to support OTA with the streaming version for the same (money saving for both Directv and the customer) reasons, but I wouldn't assume it will happen. There would be some limitations they can't overcome, like an inability to record what you get from the LCC since they're relying on cloud DVR.
> 
> The IP version might just have more subchannels - they won't have the satellite spotbeam limitations that prevented them from having all the subchannels. Some would still be missing if they can't be picked up OTA from their LRFs, but you could get all the subchannels for the channels you get on satellite at least. A lot remains to be seen regarding this new IP version of Directv.
> 
> ...


Thanks, these arguments make a lot of sense. I just assumed there was some logic to DTV releasing the LCC and the streaming box at the same time, that they would be compatible together.

I will order the LCC the minute it becomes available as I want to compare it against my AM-21 which I've had since 2008.

I hope I can order it from Solid Signal and not DTV. The thought of having to talk about the LCC to a CSR in the Philippines makes my head spin !


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad that an LCC is coming out. 

I received my HR44 the same week the OTA scan was removed from the software. The on Thanksgiving, my AM21 died... Just before they added the scanning back into the software. My luck with DIRECTV OTA hasn't been good.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Some are trying to make (HACK) the LCC or some generic from haupauge work if they get the Device ID and Model (may have to update the firmware with the new new model info assuming Directv made there own device code like Dish did).

One person here said if you search to type a Known OTA channel on a Genie 2, it will say you need a LCC, at least that is who I read it. 
Can someone try it on their HS17?
Here is the post maybe I am reading it wrong, if true then the code must be all there.
Here is the URL

2019 Local Channel Connector

Must be getting closer, maybe months away now?
Ideas?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you mean USB VID_XXXX & PID_YYYY eg VendorID and ProductID


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

I attempted to order one, was told unavailable in my area, South Florida


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if this so call LCC will be handling ATSC 3.0?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dod1450 said:


> Does anyone know if this so call LCC will be handling ATSC 3.0?


absolutely not


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

There are zero ATSC 3.0 stations and chips that implement it are just coming out. That would raise the manufacturing cost unnecessarily. Assuming the LCC is a "success" (by whatever metrics AT&T will consider it a success) there's probably a good chance an ATSC 3.0 version will follow eventually.

If locals ever start broadcasting 4K, that's the only way you'll get them on Directv. They will never deliver 4K locals via satellite, they don't have anywhere near the spotbeam bandwidth that would require.


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had an AM21 for several years (on an HR34), and it solves a problem where our assigned DMA (NYC) isn't the market we are interested in as CT residents. In the AM21 setup, I used a zip code from a nearby town in the Hartford DMA, so we get our actual locals, rather than the ones the FCC wants us to have. Hoping we'll still be able to do so with the LCC once it's out. If we leave a tuner tuned to an OTA channel (usually NBC30), the HR34 will start to act up after a while; switching to that channel and then tuning to a Satellite channel clears it up. Hoping we might see a solution to that at some point.


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll echo that every tech that's been here has never seen the AM21 before, the last one (several years ago), didn't seem to get the concept when I explained it to him.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

FYI- Scanning appears to be back for the HR24's also. I just reset OTA settings and only entered only primary zip code. Then the Guide populated all my Milwaukee DMA OTA's, and all Madison channels that I am in range of. I'll do another scan around 10PM tonight, I usually get Rockford's channels too.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not back on the HR24s, it's just that it retains the previous zip codes you entered even after you reset OTA settings.

There's a seperate process to fully clear it, someone else can confirm it, but I think it involves rebooting your receiver twice or running a CLEARMYBOX to completely flush the guide data after you reset OTA settings.

Since Minneapolis and Milwaukee already got the expansion Hx2xs can now get the additional subchannels for those markets that have TMS_IDs higher than 65535. In a market that didn't get the expansion yet, like here in NEPA, on Hx2xs the subchannels from WYOU and WBRE are missing entirely, while on Genies instead of being listed as WYOUDTx and WBREDTx they would appear with their PSIP label of "Escape", "Bounce", "Cozi", "Laff", "Grit" and "Justice" with nothing but "Regular Schedule"


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep- you're right. I just installed a 500G SS drive into a newly activated used but owned HR24, and did the scan only with primary. Only my Milwaukee DMA showed up.

Madison, WI also got the expansion, as I see 15-3 and 15-4 (their weather channel) is now in my guide. Weather channel was missing for a couple years when they moved it from 15-2 to 15-4, as only the -1 and -2 channels were available before the expansion.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## danny baker (Jan 30, 2018)

sorry about the delay, after almost a month 3 truck rolls, 6 different csr, no llc. each truck come to my house without the LLC, told me it would not work with HS-17, showed them the screen shot of the ota, each one stood and looked at it call their supervisor, and guess what no help. i have 3 different work orders that states LLC would be delivered and installed.. each time I call back csr states it was a mistake to had made an work order. what a sled load of crap.. they will not even sell me one at full price. system will not let the order it... stay tuned I have not gave up. the main problem is you can not talk to someone that is in charge.. Poor service. I have been with them for 21 years.. but on the good side i did get a $45.00 month discount


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Check the other LCC thread, someone in one of the pilot markets got one, tried connecting it to the HS17, it didn't work. (And yes, they had the latest national firmware that listed over the air information)

Also as has been stated countless times, the LCC is NOT available nationwide yet. Your location Tennessee is not in any markets that are eligible. Basically right now it's just Vegas, Salt Lake City and a few additional markets where one of their locals are now under a dispute like Sioux Falls, SD who lost their Fox affiliate at the beginning of the year.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

You can't say it is "poor service" when you are trying to game the system to get an accessory that is not released for where you live NOR listed anywhere as supported on the hardware you have!!

That's like saying Ford sucks because they won't let you order a Hemi for your Fiesta.


----------



## danny baker (Jan 30, 2018)

first of all i was not trying to game the system. when i talked to the tech support everyone of them told me that the LCC was on order and they would wave the cost of it.. you tell me if that is not poor service. again reread the thread, they sent 3 different dtv service trucks out to my house, had to take off work 3 different times... i guess if you tell someone that you will sell or give them a product and you don't that must be gaming the system.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

danny baker said:


> each time I call back csr states it was a mistake to had made an work order.


The mistake is any CSR claiming that you will be receiving an LCC outside of the markets where it is available.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I searched the site for OTA scan and it brought me here. A couple of local OTAs (Kansas City) changed their frequencies. Can I get my HR20 (you read that right, it's still running over 10 years later) to scan for the new frequencies, or do I need to find a zip that has those channels and enter that to "trick" the HR into checking them?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why you asking BEFORE try the scan ? it was posted - only latest DVR models got new FW with reestablished scan … but who knows, perhaps some hidden scripts did sneak into your DVR without new version of FW


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

P Smith said:


> why you asking BEFORE try the scan ?


I did redo initial setup, but the channels in question aren't working. Just wondered if the scan is coming back or if I need to do something different (or workaround)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well... you gave the answer - old DVR what running on "ancient" versions doesn't support real scan
solution is update to that DVR what is capable, not sure if HR24 can do it now, but HR34 and up should do


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

HR24’s do not scan. The THR22-100 still does though, the only dual tuner DVR with the option.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

KSbugeater said:


> I searched the site for OTA scan and it brought me here. A couple of local OTAs (Kansas City) changed their frequencies. Can I get my HR20 (you read that right, it's still running over 10 years later) to scan for the new frequencies, or do I need to find a zip that has those channels and enter that to "trick" the HR into checking them?


 Many market stations will be changing frequencies because of the repacking that the FCC is making room for the 5G cell network. So it is a good idea to re scan every two weeks. I have found new channels are appearing and others have moved.


----------



## whotony (Nov 3, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago a started seeing a sub channel listed on the guide for one of the locals.
Saw the no Lcc connected message.
We also lost the local CW here even though it’s still there ota.

I guess there’s no way to check if the lcc is available without calling?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

right, just call them


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> right, just call them


Yeah ....

And lots of luck too ...

Since I mentioned the new LCC during a call to tech. support on another issue a couple of days ago.

And once again the same result ...

Total clueless-ness of the reps. as to what either the former AM21 or the new LCC is or does.

They just can't grasp the concept of OTA DTV reception and how its guide integrates into the DIRECTV satellite guide. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would use online chat and send to them snapshot of the message from your TV and an URL to DTV own page about LCC and its purpose;
those poor trained CSR should grasp the LCC idea with your help !
Or no one customer will get through the dreaded ATT/DTV customer support


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

You can’t send pics or attachments anymore on DirecTV Chat. They got rid of that option a while ago.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

whotony said:


> We also lost the local CW here even though it's still there ota. I guess there's no way to check if the lcc is available without calling?


We also lost our CW (WXCW Ft. Myers, FL) so I called retention (said "contract date" at the automated prompts) to see if they were ever going to re-transmit the station again, register my disappointment that one of my locals was no longer available. Without my asking, the retention rep offered to send me an LCC at no charge but first verified that I had a Genie HR44/54 and not an HS17 before they did.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

grover517 said:


> We also lost our CW (WXCW Ft. Myers, FL) so I called retention (said "contract date" at the automated prompts) to see if they were ever going to re-transmit the station again, register my disappointment that one of my locals was no longer available. Without my asking, the retention rep offered to send me an LCC at no charge but first verified that I had a Genie HR44/54 and not an HS17 before they did.


Hope that works. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

grover517 said:


> We also lost our CW (WXCW Ft. Myers, FL) so I called retention (said "contract date" at the automated prompts) to see if they were ever going to re-transmit the station again, register my disappointment that one of my locals was no longer available. Without my asking, the retention rep offered to send me an LCC at no charge but first verified that I had a Genie HR44/54 and not an HS17 before they did.


Hope you get more than just a power cord. 

I've seen a few threads around the 'net with folks who claimed they were going to look for an equivalent device and test it. But of course, as it happens a lot, those threads all die and those posters seem to disappear. I'm very curious about the LCC, as I don't have and never did have an AM21. I would very much like to watch and be able to record one of my local sub channels. I don't want to purchase an OTA DVR because as soon as I do DTV will release the LCC.

Please furnish us with as much detail as you can when you receive it. Good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Hope you get more than just a power cord.


I already have it and have been using it for a few weeks now. They even shipped it 2 day express. I posted some info about it in the LCC thread. LCC


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

trh said:


> Hope that works. Let us know what happens.


Yep, it did. See above for a link to the info I gleened from my HR44.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

grover517 said:


> I already have it and have been using it for a few weeks now. They even shipped it 2 day express. I posted some info about it in the LCC thread. LCC


Yep, thanks. I've been trying to find someone who has tried a similar device to see if it works or doesn't work.


----------



## whotony (Nov 3, 2006)

grover517 said:


> We also lost our CW (WXCW Ft. Myers, FL) so I called retention (said "contract date" at the automated prompts) to see if they were ever going to re-transmit the station again, register my disappointment that one of my locals was no longer available. Without my asking, the retention rep offered to send me an LCC at no charge but first verified that I had a Genie HR44/54 and not an HS17 before they did.


Ok that's my local too.
Guess I'll give it a try.

Is there a specific phone number for retention or did you just tell the rep you wanted it?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

whotony said:


> Is there a specific phone number for retention


Retention 1-877-999-1083...Protection Plan 1-855-422-1614.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

whotony said:


> Ok that's my local too.
> Guess I'll give it a try.
> 
> Is there a specific phone number for retention or did you just tell the rep you wanted it?


You can call the retention # posted by MysteryMan. I didn't have it at the time so I just called the old DirecTV number 1.800.531.5000 and at the automated prompt said "contract date" which then got me connected to retention since it seems they are the only ones that can access that info.

Other than verifying my service address they did do one other thing I forgot about. They had me go to a web page and enter my address to make sure I had acceptable OTA signal levels.

https://signalstrength.directv.com/

When I tried then, their "tool" didn't work when I tried so they just gave up and sent it to me anyway. I just tried it again this morning and it worked fine.

Good Luck.


----------

